# Aussie Inspired Ranger!



## GLOCKer (Dec 21, 2021)

I'm new to the forum, and just saw this sub-forum. I'm moving down to Florida in February and I'm looking forward to learning surf fishing! Here is my Ranger; I saw one of these in Australia back in 2016 and had to have a 4 door Ranger, and I was thrilled when we finally got them stateside in 2019.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

i hate to be the one to tell you... Out of all the beach coast line in FL... There is only about 10 to 15 miles of beach that any sort of vehicle is permitted by the public, Not much beach in GA either... The only places that have a significant about of beach driving access is NC, VA, MD, DE, NJ.. The most is in NC..


----------



## GLOCKer (Dec 21, 2021)

DaBig2na said:


> i hate to be the one to tell you... Out of all the beach coast line in FL... There is only about 10 to 15 miles of beach that any sort of vehicle is permitted by the public, Not much beach in GA either... The only places that have a significant about of beach driving access is NC, VA, MD, DE, NJ.. The most is in NC..


Awwwww damn. I was disappointed to learn a couple of months back there is pretty much no beach camping in FL also. Well that sucks! Thanks for the info.


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I spent some time in Oz and wish we could get the 4WD vehicles that they have. They've also got beaches we can only dream of.


----------



## GLOCKer (Dec 21, 2021)

Furball said:


> I spent some time in Oz and wish we could get the 4WD vehicles that they have. They've also got beaches we can only dream of.


Oh, let me tell you! A trip to Fraser Island is on my bucket list!!!!


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

That is a worthy entry! I want to go back to the Kimberly.


----------



## GLOCKer (Dec 21, 2021)

Furball said:


> That is a worthy entry! I want to go back to the Kimberly.


I'd love to have unlimited time to explore Australia. Maybe one day!


----------



## Furball (Sep 20, 2002)

I am in the same boat. If I were a young man I'd move there.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Look up "Gido's Fishing Adventures" and watch some of his videos... Good.stuff - a little crazy - but good...


----------

